# Christmas Social welfare payment



## pillowtalk (18 Dec 2006)

Hi,

I am on social welfare payment (got let go from job 2 months ago) anyway just wondering do you receive any extra payment at Christmas or just the normal.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2006)

I found this and this using the search facility on the Welfare website.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2006)

The Christmas Bonus is only payable to people of "long term" SW payments so afraid you won't get anything extra as you're only on benefit two months.


----------



## rosandang (19 Dec 2006)

i'm on db for 18months now and i didnt get any bonus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

_Disability Benefit _doesn't seem to be listed in the press releases that I linked to above - just _Disability Allowance _and _Disablement Pension_.


----------



## tomred1 (19 Dec 2006)

Peolpe on a jobseekers claim would have got it if they were signing on for over 15 months at the end of november. D.B customers never get a xmas bonus.


----------

